# New Finds!



## AdamKav (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey all, I'm still a pocket watch noob but I do wear them almost everyday.

I was at an estate sale on Friday and picked up two nice looking Elgins.

Please help me identify and date these?

Watch 1









Also here's a pic of some gorgeous blue on the dials!



Watch 2 - could not get the back opened and the glass cover and metal ring both feel rather plastic-like



Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Adam,

Here's a starter for you, somebody far more knowledgable will be along shortly I am sure.

http://elginwatches.org/cgi-bin/elgin_sn?sn=1812837&action=search

John

Edit, oops, my mistake, disregard my last and try this instead.

http://elginwatches.org/cgi-bin/elgin_sn?sn=18138370&action=search


----------



## AdamKav (Dec 24, 2011)

JWL940 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Here's a starter for you....
> 
> ...


Hey John thanks alot! I must have missed this page in search online. It's telling me sometime around 1912 that's quite astonishing, I'm not sure how accurate that is so I'm going to keep researching. Maybe I entered the wrong serial number.


----------

